# cm7 htc styled lockscreen missing?



## f3liC (Jul 4, 2011)

I think I was on nightlies 15 or something before this and I decided to reflash cm7 again and now I noticed that the htc styled lockscreen isn't there anymore (i think it was rotary revamped, the one where you pull down to unlock not swiping to the side except when i select it, it appears the same as just rotary). I'm on nightlies 26. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

I didnt go to nightly 26, because i read that there was nothing new. However, on nightly 25 there is no issue with this


----------



## nielsen345 (Jun 12, 2011)

it's still there..drag down to unlock is only an option when custom app starter is checked


----------

